# What's it like?



## M8ttB

Have recently come across this event, and wondering if it is worth the 200 mile round trip? 

I am a hobbiest, and seen there will be a few 'brands' there which I like...I am not wanting to display or anything.

Look forward to your thoughts ... :buffer:


----------



## WHIZZER

if you like detailing products , want to meet like minded people and see some shiny cars then go along


----------



## macca666

M8ttB said:


> Have recently come across this event, and wondering if it is worth the 200 mile round trip?
> 
> I am a hobbiest, and seen there will be a few 'brands' there which I like...I am not wanting to display or anything.
> 
> Look forward to your thoughts ... :buffer:


I've done it the past two year it's just over a 600 mile round trip for me :lol: been the past two year with rojer386 so we make a weekend of it :thumb:

It's a great day and loved my first year I'd say definitely go for it. We both only do it for enjoyment and as a hobby and it was definitely worth it.

Debating whether to give it a miss this year and go to a different show but only because we've done waxstock for the past 2 and it's a fair old trek down!!


----------



## Simz

200 mile round trip. that's 100 each way (Public schooling) which makes it about 1 hour 20 minutes.....Get on it mate, if you are into cars you will have a good day.


----------



## TonyH38

Go and visit and enjoy, the work and time put in by the entrants who show their cars is amazing. And of course not forgetting looking for the bargains.


----------



## pee

M8ttB said:


> Have recently come across this event, and wondering if it is worth the 200 mile round trip?
> 
> I am a hobbiest, and seen there will be a few 'brands' there which I like...I am not wanting to display or anything.
> 
> Look forward to your thoughts ... :buffer:


I'm from West Yorkshire and have been to all of them (bar one) :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Definitely worth the short trip, it's on a Sunday so no traffic. 


Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68

It will be my first time and really looking forward to it, I'll enter my car in to the show and shine, I've got nothing to lose and will give it my best shot, I doubt I'll be good enough as the more experienced pros will be leaps and bounds ahead, but for me it's the overall fun of taking part.


----------



## Jamesrt2004

I'm tempted to go this year! I'm only a 10min drive away haha so no excuse really!


----------



## Danjc

Do it it's a great day and you know you will regret it if you don't when you read on here people saying how good it was and posting pictures of there hauls and various bargains they picked up. Always limited edition and sometimes pre release products to pickup as well.


----------



## michaelb73

I have been for the last 3 years and although I have enjoyed it and spent a great deal I will be giving it a miss this year.

I don't feel the 'discounted' prices are worth the entry fee/petrol.

The Auto-brite stand was far too small for the amount of customers in there and Auto Finesse still refuse to price their items meaning I will never buy any. 

There are still far too many Retailers not displaying prices.


----------



## andyy

I have been 2x years in a row. I dont think i will go again.. the cost in fuel and waiting to be served isn't worth the money you save. I do recommend going if you haven't been before  Plus its probably one of the only car parks where you wont pick up a ding


----------



## Minimiller

I've just looked into this looks fantastic, so I will deffo be giving it a shot this year, hopefully lots of bargains to be picked up =)


----------



## Andrew Goacher

You certainly won't regret it, last year was brilliant, everyone is so friendly and the cars aren't too bad either 

Do it!

Andy.


----------



## Mattb23

Ive always wanted to go and then i saw a video on AM details channel and it looked really quiet so unsure now.


----------



## Simz

It gets quiet in the afternoon so if you like being jostled and not being able to concentrate then go first thing lol alternatively enjoy a relaxing afternoon talking to whoever you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indianbelters

Been going 3 years in a row 300 mile round trip for me and well worth it, pick up some great deals and get to see new items, plus if you want any info there's so many people to ask there.


----------



## cadmunkey

Whereabouts in West Yorkshire are you? Maybe we could setup a car share down there


----------



## dchapman88

Nobody mentioned the swirl police ladies?! 
Not a bad reason for going surely......


----------



## Simz

Prefer a bit more class tbh Scrap that it's worth a look lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebottle

I'm in Devon, but am considering it. Purely to leave my pride & joy in a car-park and not be a nervous wreck wondering what I will return to. 
Actually I'll probably still park on the edge at the very furthest space and walk for a couple of miles.............:lol:


----------



## Kevlar

Been to a few of these now and like someone above stated, its not really worth it just to get the discount on products, its not that big of a show, but very easy to pass the time at the show and you always manage to miss something somehow! very easy to lose track of time and money!


----------



## Nick-ST

I can just imagine the car park everyone leaving a space in between each other! 

This year I will be attending for the first time. Not sure if I will actually buy anything but going just to see a variety of gleaming cars, that will almost definitely put mine to shame!


----------



## chongo

Nick-ST said:


> I can just imagine the car park everyone leaving a space in between each other!
> 
> This year I will be attending for the first time. Not sure if I will actually buy anything but going just to see a variety of gleaming cars, that will almost definitely put mine to shame!


You not buying anything :lol: you having a laugh:lol: you'll be skint the time you leave the building :wave:


----------



## Andysp

Hi Guys,

For the first time in years i'll be home for this.

I'm looking to buy a machine polisher,probably a Rupes,are there usually deals on these kind of things at the show or will i be just as well looking for a good deal at a DW sponsor using a discount code?

Cheers


----------



## Alfieharley1

Andysp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For the first time in years i'll be home for this.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a machine polisher,probably a Rupes,are there usually deals on these kind of things at the show or will i be just as well looking for a good deal at a DW sponsor using a discount code?
> 
> Cheers


Discounts really Varie - Alot of stands say do 20% off (AF, GTechniq if you spend over a certain amount, Obsession wax does cracking deals) but as for the rupes im really not sure. I bet it will be cheaper to buy at the show but if your going for that and that only the cost of fuel,ticket price it may be worth getting from a sponsor.
As for the show itself I find it a really fun day out but I literally go with a list and buy buy buy, This year im going to meet alot of members and also watch the machine detailing with a FLEX VRG 3401 in particular due to owning a vertool Force Drive. Im also looking to buy a Vertool 12e


----------



## Andysp

Alfieharley1 said:


> Discounts really Varie - Alot of stands say do 20% off (AF, GTechniq if you spend over a certain amount, Obsession wax does cracking deals) but as for the rupes im really not sure. I bet it will be cheaper to buy at the show but if your going for that and that only the cost of fuel,ticket price it may be worth getting from a sponsor.
> As for the show itself I find it a really fun day out but I literally go with a list and buy buy buy, This year im going to meet alot of members and also watch the machine detailing with a FLEX VRG 3401 in particular due to owning a vertool Force Drive. Im also looking to buy a Vertool 12e


 Thanks for the advice,the discounts sound pretty good but as you say it'd probably be better to bite the bullet and see what price i can get a rupes from one of the DW sponsors.

Cheers:thumb:


----------

